#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Буддийский хан. Известный и неизвестный Богдо-гэгэн IX

## Galina

2009-08-19 / Марина Васильевна Монгуш - доктор исторических наук, ведущий научный сотрудник Российского института культурологии.

Однажды, находясь в научной командировке в Индии, я познакомилась с Богдо-гэгэном IX, или Джебцун Римпоче, одним из известных иерархов тибетского буддизма. Его имя сейчас в России получило широкую популярность. По просьбе российских буддистов он регулярно посещает нашу страну, чтобы проповедовать учение буддизма и благословлять верующих. Местом его постоянного жительства является небольшой город Дхарамсала на севере Индии, где с 1959 года находится тибетское правительство в изгнании. 

При встрече Джебцун Римпоче был доброжелателен, откровенен, с удовольствием отвечал на все мои вопросы. Одной из интересных тем, которые мы с ним обсуждали, были «высокие перерожденцы» в современном буддизме. Однако сам Богдо-гэгэн, будучи, согласно мнению буддистов, очередной реинкарнацией духовного лица, весьма неохотно рассказывал о себе, поэтому мне пришлось приложить немало усилий и терпения, чтобы буквально по крупицам собрать информацию о линии преемственности Джебцуна Римпоче. 

*Импортированный лама* 

Богдо-гэгэн Джебцун Дамба-хутухта, наряду с Далай-ламой XIV, является одной из авторитетных и почитаемых личностей в тибетском буддизме. Его титул Богдо-гэгэн с монгольского переводится как «живой святой». В отличие от Далай-ламы Богдо-гэгэн не облачен в монашеское одеяние, но тем не менее он считается одним из высших хранителей буддийского учения, прекрасным знатоком Сутры – философской основы буддизма, и Тантры – практического аспекта учения. К нему так же выстраивается бесконечная череда верующих, желающих получить благословение. И обращаются к нему не иначе как Ваше Святейшество. Если нынешний Далай-лама считается четырнадцатой реинкарнацией в своей линии преемственности, то Богдо-гэгэн – девятой в своей линии. 
Институт Богдо-гэгэна, или Джебцун Дамба-хутухты, традиционного главы буддизма в Монголии и сопредельных странах, получил широкую популярность еще во времена господства Алтын-ханов на территории Центральной Азии и Южной Сибири (ХVI–ХVII вв.). Линия Богдо-гэгэнов считается линией перерождений известного тибетского философа и ученого Таранатхи Кунга Ньимо (1575–1637), изъявившего желание от жизни к жизни поддерживать учение Будды в Монголии. Известно предание о том, что однажды Таранатха, занимавшийся распространением буддизма в Тибете, спросил своих учеников, где должна произойти его следующая реинкарнация. Один из учеников, монгол по происхождению, попросил переродиться в Монголии. Позже, как верят ламаисты, Таранатха действительно переродился в Монголии, в ханской семье. Это был первый Джебцун Дамба-хутухта (ХVII – начало ХVIII в.), его гуру был Далай-лама V. Буддисты считают, что с тех пор у Богдо-гэгэна с Далай-ламой сложилась сильная кармическая связь. 

Метод опознавания перерожденцев, столь популярный в тибетском буддизме, уже в те далекие времена был тщательно разработан, так как впоследствии все Далай-ламы, Богдо-гэгэны и другие духовные лидеры пользовались им при определении новых реинкарнаций, в том числе реинкарнаций друг друга. Тибетцы утверждают, что ныне здравствующие Далай-лама ХIV и Богдо-гэгэн IX суть лишь новые перевоплощения тех самых исторических лиц, которые впервые встретились во времена Алтын-ханов. 

*Буддийский хан* 

Интересные свидетельства о предыдущих воплощениях Богдо-гэгэна оставили его современники. Известно, что Богдо-гэгэн VII умер в 1871 году. Через несколько лет, как это принято, поисковая группа отыскала в Тибете по определенным признакам его новое воплощение. До четырех лет этот мальчик жил со своей матерью во дворце Далай-ламы. Потом его разлучили с ней и отвезли в Ургу (современный Улан-Батор), где его воспитанием и образованием занялись известные монгольские ламы. Достигнув совершеннолетия, глава монгольских буддистов приступил к исполнению своих обязанностей под именем Богдо-гэгэна VIII. 
Владимир Федорович Люба, много лет проработавший в российском консульстве в Урге, писал в 1912 году, что хутухта «склонен к разгулу и безумному мотовству», у русских купцов скупает «целые склады вещей, решительно никому не нужных», имеет жену и сына Тойн-ламу, частенько выпивает и устраивает оргии. Однако несмотря на свои пороки, он, как признают многие современники, был весьма способным политическим и государственным деятелем. Власть его носила не только духовный, но и светский характер, о чем свидетельствует изданный им указ, в котором религия и государство соединялись в единое целое. В его время в Монголии было установлено полное учение буддизма – Сутра и Тантра. Это позволило впоследствии причислить Богдо-гэгэна VIII к лику святых. 

Вера монголов в могущество и величие Богдо-гэгэна VIII оставалась непоколебимой. Несмотря ни на что, в их благоговейном представлении он продолжал быть божеством, перед которым «можно только падать ниц в сознании своего ничтожества». Кутежи Богдо-гэгэна VIII, как отмечал известный русский востоковед Алексей Матвеевич Позднеев, нисколько не уменьшали его авторитет в глазах народа, который на всякую эксцентричность в его поведении смотрел как на нечто загадочное и все его поступки старался оправдать тезисом «святым дозволено все». Ученый был потрясен увиденным однажды поклонением верующих Богдо-гэгэну VIII. Оно совершалось на площади перед его резиденцией и длилось пять-шесть дней. 

Толпа паломников, съехавшихся со всех концов некогда могущественной Монгольской империи, уселась «длинными рядами прямо от ворот гэгэновского дворца и в этом положении ожидала его появления». «Можно удивляться, – пишет Позднеев, – с каким благоговением смотрят все они в сторону, откуда должен появиться гэгэн народу, и какая тишина царствует во все это время, длящееся для некоторых иногда два и три часа». Столь высокую популярность Богдо-гэгэна VIII он объяснял так: «Сравнительная замкнутость и недоступность хутухты, равно как и та внешняя обстановка и великолепие, в которых он является народу, действуют на массу также поразительно. Вот почему к хутухте со всех сторон тянутся толпы поклонников». 

Паломничество в Ургу на поклонение Богдо-гэгэну Джебцуну Дамба-хутухте было чрезвычайно распространено. Обычно оно начиналось ранней весной и продолжалось до глубокой осени. Уезжали паломники группами по 10–15 человек и более. Отправляясь за тысячу верст, они, безусловно, тратили огромные средства на дорогу и ценные подношения главе монгольского буддизма. Однако вернувшись домой, они чувствовали себя баловнями судьбы, получившими благословение от «живого святого». 

Иногда сам Богдо-гэгэн совершал поездки в соседние страны. Так, в 1910 году он был приглашен в Туву, где его уважали и почитали ничуть не меньше, чем в Монголии. Здесь он воспринимался не только как духовный наставник, но и как глава всех тувинских монастырей. Русский геодезист Всеволод Родевич, проезжая через Хемчикский кожуун, где размещалась ставка тувинского правителя, свидетельствовал: «Для кормления и услуги гэгэна и его свиты и всего монастыря была назначена целая большая сойотская (тувинская. – «НГР») деревня, гэгэну и его желаниям вообще отказа нет, он святой, и сойоты доставляют ему скот и всякое добро для отвоза в Монголию именно столько, сколько он пожелает». 

Монгольская революция 1921 года заметно, хотя и не сразу, пошатнула власть Богдо-гэгэна VIII. Новый режим, решительно настроенный против религиозных институтов, не без оснований опасался авторитетного духовного главы, а потому решил тихо и незаметно отодвинуть его в тень. Сделать это оказалось не так просто, но все же возможно. Кроме того, Богдо-гэгэн VIII был уже не молод и не совсем здоров. В 1924 году он скончался. 

Центральный комитет Монгольской народно-революционной партии тут же официально уведомил Далай-ламу ХIII о том, что не следует искать новое воплощение Богдо-гэгэна, так как его роль в истории монгольского народа полностью исчерпана. Резиденция гэгэнов впоследствии была использована для размещения музейного комплекса. 

*Новая жизнь Богдо-гэгэна* 

Биография нынешнего Богдо-гэгэна IX не лишена драматических коллизий. Родился он в 1932 году недалеко от Лхасы в местности Тромтсикан. Когда мальчику было всего шесть месяцев, родители развелись. Отец вскоре женился на другой женщине, а маленького Намдола Чокьи Гьялцена (такое имя было дано ему при рождении) воспитывала мать. Взрослые неоднократно говорили ему, что он является реинкарнацией высокого духовного лица, носившего в предыдущей жизни титул Богдо-гэгэна. Специальной поисковой группой было установлено, что Чокьи Гьялцен, то есть Богдо-гэгэн, переродился у прежней родни (т.е. родственников предыдущего хутухты - Прим. ред.). В его опознавании не принимал участия Далай-лама ХIII, как этого требует традиция, так как к этому времени он умер и вместо него правил регент. Однако в безошибочности опознавательной процедуры, считает сам Богдо-гэгэн IX, сомневаться не приходится, поскольку она выстроена таким образом, что ошибка полностью исключается. 

«Когда я умер в прошлой жизни, – рассказывал Богдо-гэгэн IX, – остались в живых три человека, которые мне были очень близки и безотлучно находились рядом со мной. Один из них был моим лечащим врачом, двое других – слугами. Когда я вновь переродился и достиг трехлетнего возраста, их специально пригласили из Монголии в Тибет. Они привезли мои личные вещи, которыми я пользовался в прошлой жизни. Мне показывали их вместе с точно исполненными копиями, но я каждый раз выбирал оригинал. Но этого оказалось недостаточно, поэтому члены поисковой группы – ламы, обладающие ясновидением, – решили проверить, есть ли на моем теле особые знаки, подтверждающие, что я действительно являюсь реинкарнацией Богдо-гэгэна VIII. Такие знаки были найдены. Но и это было не все. Решили обратиться к двум оракулам Далай-ламы, чтобы каждый из них, войдя в транс, подтвердил или опроверг выводы поисковой группы. После специальной процедуры оракулы дали положительный ответ». 

Слышать подобные признания от самого Богдо-гэгэна IX было чрезвычайно интересно, но мне все же хотелось узнать, как же возможно, чтобы маленький ребенок помнил что-то из своей предыдущей жизни. И Богдо-гэгэн IX рассказал следующий эпизод. 

«Это случилось, когда я еще не умел говорить, но уже научился делать первые шаги. Взрослые однажды начали говорить о коммунизме, причем не в негативном, а в позитивном ключе. И в моем сознании всплыл опыт прежней жизни: коммунисты разрушают монастыри, устраивают гонения на монахов, заставляют отказываться от своих убеждений и так далее. Я был свидетелем всего этого в конце своей прошлой жизни. Я заплакал, забился в истерике, потому что никому не мог рассказать о том, что чувствовал», – вспоминает духовный лидер. 

Дальнейшая судьба мальчика складывалась не так, как обычно у высоких перерожденцев. Семи лет его определили в известный монастырь Дрейпунг Гоман. Когда ему исполнился 21 год, он уехал в местность Таранатха, где поселился в монастыре предыдущих Богдо-гэгэнов, фактически став хозяином этого монастыря. В 29 лет Чокьи Гьялцен покинул Тибет и поселился в Индии. 14 лет преподавал в монастыре Дарджилинг, потом судьба забросила его на юг Индии. Он женился и у него родились пять мальчиков и две девочки. Он всех их поставил на ноги. Сейчас у Богдо-гэгэна IX семь внуков. 

В начале 1990-х годов ушла в мир иной супруга Богдо-гэгэна – верная спутница, надежный друг и незаменимый помощник в делах. В те же годы произошло другое событие в жизни Чокьи Гьялцена – его официально признали реинкарнацией Богдо-гэгэна Джебцуна Дамба-хутухты. Когда Далай-лама XIV увидел, в какой нищете живет столь высокое лицо тибетского буддизма, он распорядился, чтобы для него в Дхарамсале построили резиденцию. На плечи Богдо-гэгэна была возложена ответственность за возрождение буддийского учения в Монголии, Бурятии, Калмыкии и Туве. 

Особое благоговение к его личности испытывают монголы, в исторической судьбе которых Богдо-гэгэн сыграл выдающуюся роль. Правительство Монголии ведет сейчас в Улан-Баторе строительство роскошной резиденции для Богдо-гэгэна, чтобы таким образом восстановить справедливость, вернуть то, что было отнято.

http://religion.ng.ru/people/2009-08....html?mright=1

----------

Pema Sonam (24.08.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.08.2009), Александр С (23.08.2009), Вова Л. (22.08.2009), Дролма Церинг (23.08.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (23.08.2009)

----------


## лесник

> «И в моем сознании всплыл опыт прежней жизни: коммунисты разрушают монастыри, устраивают гонения на монахов, заставляют отказываться от своих убеждений и так далее. Я был свидетелем всего этого в конце своей прошлой жизни. Я заплакал, забился в истерике, потому что никому не мог рассказать о том, что чувствовал», – вспоминает духовный лидер.


БГ8 умер в 1924 году, а гонения начались в конце 1920-х- 1930- е гг. Как это объяснить?

----------


## Вантус

> БГ8 умер в 1924 году, а гонения начались в конце 1920-х- 1930- е гг. Как это объяснить?


Возможно, это объясняется не в меру разыгравшейся фантазией М. В. Монгуш

----------


## лесник

> Возможно, это объясняется не в меру разыгравшейся фантазией М. В. Монгуш



Или фантазией Богдо-гэгэна?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Хан или не хан IX Богдо-гэген Ринпоче  - какое  это теперь имеет значение для буддизма?

----------


## Galina

> Или фантазией Богдо-гэгэна?


Скорей всего вашей, Лесник.
Уж, извините.

Цитата: "_а гонения начались в конце 1920-х- 1930- е гг._". Это как средняя температура по больнице у пациентов. Откуда Вам известно, какой конкретно эпизод вспоминал Его Святейшество Богдо-геген?

----------


## лесник

> Скорей всего вашей, Лесник.
> Уж, извините.
> 
> Цитата: "_а гонения начались в конце 1920-х- 1930- е гг._". Это как средняя температура по больнице у пациентов. Откуда Вам известно, какой конкретно эпизод вспоминал Его Святейшество Богдо-геген?


То, что он описывает, не происходило до его смерти, он не мог быть свидетелем подобных гонений просто потому, что они еще не начались, и эта явная нестыковка привлекла мое внимание. Вот и все.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> явная нестыковка привлекла мое внимание. Вот и все.


Не думаю, что здесь "нестыковка".
Урга была занята просоветскими войсками "красных монголов" в 1921 г., сразу после оставления ее Унгерном. До смерти Богдо-хана оставалось еще три года. Не думаю, что такое сосуществование было для него радостным: хотя прямое, тотальное разрушение буддийской культуры началось позже, новые власти сразу начали устанавливать свои порядки.
Как происходила их встреча, запечатлено на одной довольно известной "лубочной" картинке. Что они там подписывают, за столиком? не иначе, как акт экспросприации монастырских ценностей. Но, зная нрав большевиков, можно предполагать, что в реальности все было намного печальнее.

Ну а товарищ Ватнуз известен своей любовью к большевикам. Отсюда и его реакция.

----------

Galina (21.09.2009), Александр С (21.09.2009)

----------


## лесник

Конечно причин радоваться у Богдо-гэгэна не было, т.к. новоиспеченные монгольские коммунисты претендовали на власть, а с властью монарх вряд ли хотел расставаться. Но авторитет его в обществе был довольно высок, и представители МНРП не были готовы идти на риск и ограничивать его власть и уже тем более - начинать гонения.

----------


## Galina

*История Монголии в 20 веке* 

 Вскоре после победы Великой Октябрьской социалистической революции Советское правительство аннулировало долги Монголии по займам царской России, объявило о готовности установить дипломатические отношения. Однако правительство Богдо-гэгэна в страхе перед революцией в Монголии отказалось от этих предложений и в 1918 г. впустило войска китайских милитаристов в страну. Автономия была аннулирована, армия разоружена. С осени 1919 г. в Монголии началась консолидация сил народа под руководством Д. Сухэ-Батора. 

В 1921 г. сформировалась Монгольская народно-революционная партия и была создана Монгольская народно-революционная армия. При поддержке частей Красной Армии, присланных Советским правительством по просьбе Временного правительства Монголии на помощь монгольскому народу, армия монгольских феодалов и выступающие на ее стороне русские белогвардейцы были разбиты, город Урга (ныне Улан-Батор), столица Монголии, освобожден; *11 июля 1921 г. стало официальным Днем победы народной революции.*
Однако в силу экономической, идеологической и политической специфики только после смерти теократического главы государства Богдо-гэгэна в 1924 г. на I съезде Великого народного хурала официально была провозглашена Монгольская Народная Республика и принята первая конституция. На демократическом этапе революции (1921 - 1940 гг.) был ликвидирован класс светских и духовных феодалов, вытеснен частный иностранный капитал из экономики страны, подавлено сопротивление феодально-ламской верхушки строительству нового общества, приняты первые меры по развитию хозяйства страны, созданы государственный и кооперативный секторы экономики, проводилась культурная революция. В 1940 г. была принята вторая конституция, закрепившая завоевания первого этапа революции.

http://mongolianrepublic.com/istoriy...v-20-veke.html

----------


## лесник

Да, все верно.

----------


## Galina

> БГ8 умер в 1924 году, а гонения начались в конце 1920-х- 1930- е гг. Как это объяснить?


*Гонения начались с 1919 года!* А не с конца 1920-х годов.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (21.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (21.09.2009)

----------


## лесник

> *Гонения начались с 1919 года!* А не с конца 1920-х годов.


Почему? Во-первых, из фразы "консолидация сил народа" никак не следует, что начались гонения. Во-вторых, антрирелигиозная кампания начинается после IV съезда МНП в 1925 году. Конец 1920-х - первые радикальные шаги, потом - смягчение и борьба с "левизной" в партии, давление на сангху законодательными мерами, а в конце 1930-х масштабные репрессии, закрытие монастырей и разрушение сангхи.

----------


## Galina

*На демократическом этапе революции (1921 - 1940 гг.) был ликвидирован класс светских и духовных феодалов, вытеснен частный иностранный капитал из экономики страны, подавлено сопротивление феодально-ламской верхушки строительству нового общества,* приняты первые меры по развитию хозяйства страны, созданы государственный и кооперативный секторы экономики, проводилась культурная революция.

http://mongolianrepublic.com/istoriy...v-20-veke.html

----------


## Galina

Лесник!
Мне трудно с Вами обсуждать эту тему. Если вы что-то говорите, аргументируйте свои высказывания и давайте ссылки на источник информации!
Спасибо!

----------


## Galina

*Богдо-геген известный и неизвестный.*(Диалог между наукой и буддизмом). 

Марина Васильевна Монгуш. 

http://journal.iea.ras.ru/online/2006/EOO2006_5c.pdf



Монгуш Марина Васильевна .

Ведущий научный сотрудник Сектора проблем этнокультурологии и культурной антропологии.

Доктор исторических наук, профессор. 

В 1982 закончила Восточный факультет Ленинградского государственного университета,по специальности "страноведение". В 1989 г. защитила кандидатскую диссертацию на тему «Буддизм в Туве», в 2005 г. — докторскую диссертацию на тему «Тувинцы России, Монголии и Китая», обе  - в Институте этнологии и антропологии РАН. 

Работала в Тувинском институте гуманитарных исследований. В Кембриджском университете вела научный проект «Сохранение природной и культурной среды во Внутренней Азии», читала лекции по буддизму в Университете Осло, вела полевые исследования в Индии, Непале и Китае. Была приглашенным профессором в Хакайдском университете в Саппоро и в Институте Макса Планки в Халле, где читала лекции по конфессиональной ситуации в Сибири. 

Как специалист по буддизму сотрудничала с офисом Далай-ламы XIV в Дхарамсале в Индии. Была переводчиком этнографического фильма «Пастухи Монгун-Тайги» английской телекомпании "Гранада Tелевижин".

Сфера научных интересов — буддизм Центральной Азии, этнография народов Сибири, религиоведение и культурология.

http://www.ricur.ru/page.php?r=118&id=98

----------


## лесник

> Лесник!
> Мне трудно с Вами обсуждать эту тему. Если вы что-то говорите, аргументируйте свои высказывания и давайте ссылки на источник информации!
> Спасибо!


Действительно был ликвидирован, но в период 20 лет, а не в начале 20-х. Касаемо ссылок - рекомендую книгу Socialist Revolutions in Asia. The Social History of Mongolia in the 20th Century By Irina Y. Morozova. Ее можно полистать в books.google.ru  


Там Вы обнаружите, что в 1923 году некоторые ламы поддерживали МНРП и писали обличительные брошюры, направленные против Богдо-гэгэна, который в своем 8-м воплощении вел далекий от праведности образ жизни. Также Вы прочитаете о том, что высшие ламы входили в правительство, а среди самих монгольских коммунистов были сторонники буддизма. Еще в 1925 г. среди монголських коммунистов были две группы, одна из которых поддерживала лам Гандана и Зуун Хурэ и планировала создание Буддиской администрации. Более того, в первые годы само существование нового правительства было возможно лишь благодаря толерантности хутухт. Закон об отделении церкви о  государства был принят только 1926 г., а ликвидация имущества лам и первые серьезные гонения начались с 1928 года. И т.п.

Кратко о том же можно прочитать в статье того же автора http://www.iias.nl/nl/31/IIAS_NL31_24.pdf

Там, в частности, говорится о том, что даже после 1928 года монголы продолжали посылать детей в монастыри, а имущество последних и поголовье скота - росли. Вряд ли такое было бы возможно в случае масштабных гонений.

----------


## Galina

Лесник! Разрешите вернуться к теме обсуждения.
Вы затронули вопрос, мог ли быть Его Святейшество Богдо-геген 8-ой  свидетелем гонений на монахов и лам?
Исторические факты говорят нам - ДА.

----------

Саша П. (21.09.2009)

----------


## лесник

> Лесник!
> Вы затронули вопрос, мог ли быть Его Святейшество Богдо-геген 8-ой  свидетелем гонений на монахов и лам?
> Исторические факты говорят нам - ДА.


К сожалению, наоборот. Слова БГ9 не подтверждаются историческими данными.

----------


## Galina

Революционная ситуация в Монголии возникла в 1919 году. Революция  произошла в 1921 году. Его Святейшество Богдо-геген 8-ой умер в 1924 году. Его Святейшество Богдо-геген 9-ый вспоминал эпизоды из своей предыдущей жизни  (Богдо-гегена 8-го) в возрасте 1-2-х лет.
Кроме того.
Вы не учитываете, что Его Святейшество - великий иогин и законы тантры не подчиняются нашему обычному восприятию.
На сём, обсуждение с Вами заканчиваю. Не вижу смысла в продолжении. 
Кстати, вы не указали традицию. Вы буддист?

----------


## лесник

> Революционная ситуация в Монголии возникла в 1919 году. Революция  произошла в 1921 году. Его Святейшество Богдо-геген 8-ой умер в 1924 году. Его Святейшество Богдо-геген 9-ый вспоминал эпизоды из своей предыдущей жизни  (Богдо-гегена 8-го) в возрасте 1-2-х лет.
> Кроме того.
> Вы не учитываете, что Его Святейшество великий иогин и законы тантры не подчиняются нашему обычному восприятию.
> На сём, обсуждение с Вами заканчиваю. Не вижу смысла в продолжении. 
> Кстати, вы не указали традицию. Вы буддист?


Нет, я сочувствующий. Простите, если что, не хотел поколебать ничью веру в БГ.

----------


## Galina

Принимается.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Как происходила их встреча, запечатлено на одной довольно известной "лубочной" картинке. Что они там подписывают, за столиком? не иначе, как акт экспросприации монастырских ценностей. Но, зная нрав большевиков, можно предполагать, что в реальности все было намного печальнее.


Судя по всему на картине изображен момент передачи государственной печати Богдо Гегена товарищу Сухэ-Батору.
Не смотря на всё, авторитет Богдо-Гегна даже у коммунистов был высочайшим, потому что это не только духовное лицо но и национальный лидер, под его руководством Халха Монголия добилась независимости от Китая и успешно противостояла Гоминдану. Коммунисты это признавали и отдавали ему должное.

Хотелось бы отдельно отметить другой факт. Я долгое время жил в Монголии и заметил, что там нет огульного охаивания собственной истории. То есть, там до сих пор очень уважительно и с любовью отзываются о социалистическом периоде МНР, особенно о её руководителях. Признают, что не все они могли и были у них слабые стороны, но и хорошего они сделали много.
Их отношение научило меня спокойно смотреть на историю и уважать её. Вот что означает многовековое проникновение буддизма в сам генофонд нации.

Не раз мне монголы говорили что историю надо уважать и учится у неё, выносить опыт и анализировать спокойно ошибки прошлого.

Именно это и привело, что в Монголии период перехода от соц лагеря к капиталистическому укладу прошел абсолютно спокойно, а коммунистическое руководство мирно передало власть демократам.
Правда недавно китайские провокаторы попытались спровоцировать беспорядки, но у всех сторон монгольской политики хватило ума не следовать этим провокациям... когда неизвестные убили людей во время митингов. И опять же совершенно спокойно МНРП проиграв на выборах президента сразу же признало победу демократического кандидата Элбекдоржа, чем завершился более чем 10 летний период президентства МНРП.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Добавлю, на картине изображен вполне исторический эпизод и факт такой передачи абсолютно правильно говорит о том, что власть коммунистов в Монголии была законной.
Коммунисты там не были узурпаторами и не творили "октябрьских переворотов" и не убивали главу государства.
Вообще что Богдо что коммунисты их лозунги были первоначально одинаковы и платформа была практически одна - национально-освободительное движение.
Водораздел появился немногим позднее и не без участия советского руководства, правда сам Сталин все таки признал это в своих речах, что он не учел местную специфику и перестарался и не надо было так резко все уничтожать и убивать монахов и укорял монгольских коммунистических лидеров что те перегнули палку и все поняли буквально. Возможно он мазался, но хоть признал.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Dorje, а можно ссылку на слова Сталина?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Это в книге про Цеденбала... там приводятся документы. Книга далеко, я сейчас не в Улан-Удэ живу.

----------

Liza Lyolina (22.09.2009)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Меня вообще удивляют эти атеисты.Немного перегнули палку в пропоганде,это было неправильно....При этом они впринципе не против сносит храмы.Надо не сносить их вообще.Храмы это религиозные,а не культурные ценности.

----------


## Саша П.

> Возможно он мазался, но хоть признал.


Это , конечно, любопытно.  Вот бы документы. И как признал, и как давал распоряжения о репрессиях. Как все происходило в Монголии? В 20е, 30е, 40е.

Но с этими вождями всегда так, не любят оставлять после себя документы.  Или оставляют что-то не то. Вот хоть Ленин: http://neofit.narod.ru/revolution/lenin_latyshev.html  И возникают мифы на любой вкус. . 
В данном случае и  миф о том, что Ленин зоологически ненавидел лишь православие, а ко всем остальным  религиям и сектам относился спокойно. Это  уже Сталин косил лам, ибо Ильич дуба дал  аккурат в 24, в январе.  

Но как оказывается вдруг порой, и  коммунизм,  и даже  сам Сталин был лоялен и к религии вообще, и  к буддизму, в частности. Не понял лишь Сталин поначалу глубинную  близость буддизма и коммунизма. Но потом разобрался.

 Тогда кто же истреблял лам ? Истреблял, начиная с Забайкалья,  да , особо свирепо со второй половины двадцатых,  затем в Монголии, и не нужно было быть  великим провидцем в начале двадцатых, чтобы видеть к чему все идет.  
Разве же можно было не заметить гражданскую войну с ее лозунгами ?! Антирелигиозными.

Вот, например, здесь http://www.omsksport.borda.ru/?1-11-...0-0-1239341848

"...Большая группа бурятских лам, ушедших в конце 20-х гг. ХХ века из России, обосновалась в Шэнхэне в Маньчжурии. Это были ламы их разных районов и дацанов, всего их здесь собралось 100-200 человек. Поначалу ламы жили по домам, кто как устроился. В 1927 или 1928г. кому-то из них пришла в голову идея построить дацан."
Это что же они вдруг взяли  и пошли?

 О датах массового исхода можно спорить,  бежали десятками и сотнями, но это же бурятская и монгольская история. И как лагерями и расстрелами закончилась жизнь тех, кто остался. Где все это ?
Кто-то этим занимается ?

Неужели памятники вождям пережили это совсем недавнее прошлое ?

----------


## лесник

> Тогда кто же истреблял лам ? Истреблял, начиная с Забайкалья,  да , особо свирепо со второй половины двадцатых,  затем в Монголии, и не нужно было быть  великим провидцем в начале двадцатых, чтобы видеть к чему все идет.  
> Разве же можно было не заметить гражданскую войну с ее лозунгами ?! Антирелигиозными.



Монгольских лам истребляли сами же монголы, в основном пострадало высшее ламство. Конечно, не без давления и поддержки Коминтерна. Но главные причины антирелигиозной кампании были не в какой-то особой ненависти к религии как таковой. В Монголии сангха к началу 1920-х гг. была мощнейшей политической и экономической силой, которая стояла на пути соц. преобразований, это ее и погубило. А на бытовом уровне приверженность буддизму осталась, сейчас это очевидно. Да и Гандан открыли в середине 40-х снова. 




> О датах массового исхода можно спорить,  бежали десятками и сотнями, но это же бурятская и монгольская история. И как лагерями и расстрелами закончилась жизнь тех, кто остался. Где все это ?
> Кто-то этим занимается ?


Вы имеете в виду, кто это изучает? История антирелигиозной кампании в Монголии изучена довольно хорошо, помимо тех ссылок, что я давал выше, могу рекомендовать работы Криса Каплонски, у него скоро должна книга выйти как раз на эту тему. Бурятскими обновленцами и в целом ситуацией в начале 20 в. занималась Герасимова.

----------

Саша П. (23.09.2009)

----------


## Саша П.

> Монгольских лам истребляли сами же монголы, в основном пострадало высшее ламство. Конечно, не без давления и поддержки Коминтерна. Но главные причины антирелигиозной кампании были не в какой-то особой ненависти к религии как таковой. В Монголии сангха к началу 1920-х гг. была мощнейшей политической и экономической силой, которая стояла на пути соц. преобразований, это ее и погубило. А на бытовом уровне приверженность буддизму осталась, сейчас это очевидно. Да и Гандан открыли в середине 40-х снова. 
> 
>  Вы имеете в виду, кто это изучает? История антирелигиозной кампании в Монголии изучена довольно хорошо, помимо тех ссылок, что я давал выше, могу рекомендовать работы Криса Каплонски, у него скоро должна книга выйти как раз на эту тему. Бурятскими обновленцами и в целом ситуацией в начале 20 в. занималась Герасимова.


Спасибо, Лесник , диспозиция примерно понятна. Интересен взгляд "изнутри". Дорже Дугаров упомянул, как я понял с его слов, о том, что взгляд на историю Монголии в это период не совсем однозначен.

Само то, что монгольских лам истребляли сами монголы, это логично. Поддержка коминтерна - тоже общее место. Препятствие сангхи  к преобразованиям слишком формальное объяснение, но эффектно выгдядит в риторике. СССР с его сателлитами был декларированно атеистической державой. На это работала мощная пропагандистская машина. Буддийские монахи  поэтапно уничтожались  физически, а когда их оставалось десятки, сангха превратилось в предмет манипуляции в руках государства.

Собственно  и интересует взгляд на этот процесс глазами монгольских историков.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Весьма примечателен факт, что нынешнего Богдо Гегена в Монголии не особо то уж и ждут. То есть, им очень хочется что бы Богдо вернулся, но в качестве монгола. Слышал такое мнение и не однократно.

----------


## лесник

> Весьма примечателен факт, что нынешнего Богдо Гегена в Монголии не особо то уж и ждут. То есть, им очень хочется что бы Богдо вернулся, но в качестве монгола. Слышал такое мнение и не однократно.


Совершенно верно. Я слышал, что даже закон о запрете поиска перерожденцев, принятый в 1920-е, до сих пор не отменили. Думаю, БГ10 найдут в Монголии.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Читал я как то докуиментик... типо коммунистический "парламент" МНР 20-х годов постановляет Богдо Гегену больше не перерождаться. И при этом они пишут... мол мы выражаем тебе респект и заслугам твоим и святости твоей, но типо нам ты щас не нужен мы пошли другим путем.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

И что.Запрещают искать?

----------


## лесник

> И что.Запрещают искать?


Закон, думаю, берегут пока на всякий случай. А искать кого? БГ9 найден давно.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Мы монголы хоть и буддисты, но все же нрав у нас крутой... на трон посадили, с трона и снять можем... так мы со всеми поступали и с Сакьяпой, и Кармапой и с Далай Ламами.

Кстати, почему Таранатха стал халха-хутухтой... потому что не дрогнул когда его рубанул мечом монгольский полководец. Конечно же военноначальник блефовал, но Таранатха не повелся. Вот его монголы и зауважали... мол - вот мужик, не дрейфит.

----------


## Galina

*Богдо-геген*

*Богдо-гэгэн* (монг. «царственный просветленный»), второй титул — *Чжэбцзун-дамба-хутухта* — ламаистский первосвященник Монголии.

Впервые титул Богдо-гэгэн получил выдающийся тибетский проповедник XVI-XVII веков Донкор-манцзушрийн-гэгэн, основоположник монгольского ламаизма[источник не указан 21 день].

В 1650 г. Далай-лама V объявил Лобсан-дамби-чжалцана (более известного как Дзанабадзар или Ундур-гэгэн) хубилганом Даранаты и провозгласил его духовным главой буддистов Монголии с титулом Джебдзун-дамба-хутухта. В 1691 г. на Долоннорском съезде монгольских князей, когда было окончательно оформлено вхождение всех аймаков Халхи в состав Маньчжурской империи, Джебдзун-дамба-хутухта был назначен духовным главой буддистов той части Монголии, над которой установливался протекторат империи.


Впоследствии с титулом Джебдзун-дамба-хутухты объединился титул Богдо-гэгэн. Начиная с Ундур-гэгэна и до 1924 г. в истории Монголии было восемь верховнх иерархов, носивших эти титулы.

Второй Джебдзун-дамба-хутухта (1724-1758) был внучатым племянником Ундур-гэгэна.

Восьмой Богдо-гэгэн (1870–1924) в 1911 встал во главе монгольского теократического государства, получившего независимость от Китая. В 1919 был отстранен от власти после взятия Урги китайскими войсками, освобожден и восстановлен на троне бароном Унгерном, в 1921–1924, после Монгольской революции и до своей смерти — ограниченный монарх.


*Джэбцзун Дамба-хутухты*

•Лубсан Дамби Джалцан, сын Тушэту-хана Гомбодорджи, р.1635, с 1641 хубилган, с 1649 Гунга Нинбо Ундур-гэгэн Дзанабадзар, Джэбцзун Дамба-хутухта 1650—1723
•Лубсан Дамби Донми, сын Тушэту-хана Дондубдорджи, р.1723, Джэбцзун Дамба-хутухта 1724—1757
•Иш Дамби Ням, р.1758, Джэбцзун Дамба-хутухта 1763—1773
•Лубсан Тубдэн Ванчуг, р.1775, Джэбцзун Дамба-хутухта 1781—1813
•Лубсан Чультим Джигмед, р.1815, Джэбцзун Дамба-хутухта 1815—1841
•Лубсан Тубдэн Чойджи Джалцан, р.1843, Джэбцзун Дамба-хутухта 1848
•Агван Чойджи Ванчуг Перенлай Джамцо, р.1850, Джэбцзун Дамба-хутухта 1850—1869
•Агван Лобсан Чойджи Данзан Ваанчигбал Самбуу, р.1870, Джэбцзун Дамба-хутухта 1875—1924, Богдо-хан Монголии 1911—1924
•Джамбал Намдол Чойджи Джалцан, р.1932, Джэбцзун Дамба-хутухта 1936—

http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ruwiki/814173

----------

Pema Sonam (25.09.2009)

----------


## Galina

Восьмой Богдо-гэгэн (1870–1924). 
Jebtsundamba Khutuktu VIII в молодости

----------


## Galina

Тибетский буддизм начал распространяться в Монголии еще в начале XIII века. В 1252 г. внук Чингисхана хан Хубилай, основавший монгольскую династию Юань в Китае, и один из выдающихся духовных лидеров Тибета Пагба-лама подписали знаменитую "Жемчужную хартию", согласно которой Пагба-лама становился главой буддийской сангхи Монгольской империи. Однако в то время буддизм приняли лишь верхние слои монгольского общества, а основная масса населения продолжала придерживаться шаманизма и местных языческих культов. 

Подлинное утверждение буддизма произошло только в XVI в., после распада империи Чингисхана, когда Монголия представляла собой ряд независимых владений, располагавшихся по трем сторонам от пустыни Гоби - северной (Халха), южной и западной. Значительное место среди князей (нойонов) занимал Алтан-хан (1543-1582), правитель Халхи. В 1576 г. на съезде всех монгольских князей, проведенном по инициативе Алтан-хана на озере Кукунор с участием Далай-ламы III, буддизм школы Гэлугпа был провозглашен государственной религией монголов. 

Для упрочения буддийского учения среди монгольской аристократии стал широко применяться институт хубилганов (монг. 'возрождаться', 'превращаться'), или 'перерожденцев'. В традиции тибетского буддизма титул хубилгана обычно присваивался лицам духовного звания (ламам), которые объявлялись либо перерожденцами выдающихся деятелей и подвижников буддизма, либо воплощениями божеств буддийского пантеона. Так, высший иерарх тибетского буддизма Далай-лама считается воплощением бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары, а занимающий второе место в духовной иерархии Панчен-лама - воплощением будды Амитабхи и т.д. Но в отличие от Тибета, в Монголии 'перерожденцами' стали провозглашаться и светские лица - как правило, наиболее влиятельные князья, что в значительной степени повышало не только их политический, но и духовный авторитет. Так появился титул хутухты - светского князя-перерожденца, в то время как духовные лица получали титулы гэгэна (монг. 'просветленный'). 

Позднее титула хутухты удостаивались только те княжеские сыновья, которые получали духовное образование, а к середине XVII в. в Монголии хутухта стал уже считаться высшим титулом среди лиц духовного звания.

В 1650 г. Далай-лама V объявил Лобсан-дамба-чжамцана, сына одного из самых могущественных князей Халхи Тушету-хана Гомбодорджи, хубилганом Таранатхи Гунга-Ньинбо (крупного религиозного деятеля Тибета (1575-1634), проповедника, историка и знатока санскрита) и провозгласил его духовным главой буддистов Монголии с титулом Джебдзун-дамба-хутухта. Этим актом был ознаменован союз, заключенный между наиболее влиятельным монгольским ханом и иерархом школы Гэлугпа, а титул Джебдзун-дамба-хутухта фактически занял третье место в иерархии школы после Далай-ламы и Панчен-ламы. 

Первый Джебдзун-дамба-хутухта родился в 1635 г. и прожил очень долгую жизнь, до 1723 г. Он был первым из духовных лиц Монголии, кого отец с детства определил для духовной карьеры - в возрасте 5 лет он уже был провозглашен настоятелем монастыря с присвоением титула Ундур-гэгэна, и первым, кто посетил Тибет для получения титула лично от Далай-ламы. Ундур-гэгэн принял монашеские обеты 1640 г., еще находясь в Монголии. В 1649 г., в возрасте 15 лет, он был отправлен в Тибет, где слушал проповеди и наставления высших иерархов школы Гэлугпа, и через год получил свое высокое посвящение. Становление Ундур-гэгэна как религиозного и политического деятеля пришлось как раз на тот момент, когда школа Гэлугпа окончательно утвердила в Тибете свое верховное положение, когда на историческую арену вышли такие выдающиеся и тонкие политики, как Панчен-лама Лобсан-Чойджи-Джалцан и его ученик Далай-лама V Агван-Лобсан-Джамцо, и когда к власти в Китае пришла маньчжурская династия Цин, и во всем регионе стремительно усиливалось маньчжурское влияние. 

Поскольку на тот момент в Монголии еще отсутствовало как государственное, так и религиозное единство, Джебдзун-дамба-хутухта сначала был духовным главой только Тушетуханского аймака. Но по мере того, как аймаки Халхи, теснимые с запада воинственным джунгарским ханом Галданом, а с востока - Маньчжурской империей, утрачивали надежду на самостоятельность и по очереди признавали себя вассалами империи, росло политическое и духовное лидерство Джебдзун-дамба-хутухты. 

В 1691 г. на Долоннорском съезде монгольских князей, когда было окончательно офрмлено вхождение всех аймаков Халхи в состав Маньчжурской империи, Джебдзун-дамба-хутухта был назначен духовным главой буддистов той части Монголии, над которой установливался протекторат империи. 

Другое название титула Джебдзун-дамба-хутухта - Богдо-гэгэн (монг. "главный просветленный"). Впервые титул с таким названием получил выдающийся тибетский проповедник 16-17 вв. Донкор-манцзушрийи-гэгэн. Он вел активную миссионерскую деятельность среди кочующих народов Монголии, был инициатором строительства многих храмов и монастырей, обучал и давал посвящения первым монгольским ламам и принимал участие в создании целого ряда обрядовых форм, характерных для монгольской традиции. 

Второй Джебдзун-дамба-хутухта (1724-1758) был внучатым племянником Ундур-гэгэна и тоже принадлежал к роду Тушету-хана. 

В истории Монголии было восемь верховнх иерархов, носивших титул Богдо-гэгэн Джебдзун-дамба-хутухта. 

Правление Джебдзун-дамба-хутухты VIII (1870-1924) совпало с бурными политическими потрясениями, охватившими страну. В конце 19 - начале 20 вв. Монголия становится объектом борьбы колониальных держав за господство на Дальнем Востоке и в Центральной Азии. Главными соперниками в этой борьбе были Россия и Япония. В этих условиях Цинская династия начала активно проводить колонизацию Монголии, ликвидируя остатки былой автономии владетельных монгольских князей, передавая непосредственное управление страной в руки своей бюрократии. Эта политика вызвала сопротивление всех слоев общества и свержение маньчжурского владычества стало общенациональной задачей. Летом 1911 г. в Урге (совр. Улан-Батор) состоялось тайное собрание князей, решивших послать в Петербург секретную миссию для переговоров о помощи со стороны России в создании независимого монгольского государства. Правительство России предложило Монголии добиваться получения широкой автономии в составе Китая и обещало князьям свою помощь в обмен на ряд привилегий в Монголии. 

В ноябре 1911 г. в Урге было объявлено о свержении власти Цинской династии и об образовании независимого монгольского государства во главе с Богдо-гэгэном. 16 декабря 1911 г. состоялась церемония восшествия Богдо-гэгэна на престол. Созданное Богдо-гэгэном привительство в течение 3 лет безуспешно добивалось признания державами суверенитета Монголии и в итоге вынуждено было согласиться на статус автономной территории в составе Китая, что и было юридически оформлено Кяхтинским соглашением 1915 г. 

В 1917 г., опасаясь влияния революционных событий в России, монгольское правительство закрыло границу с РСФСР, весной 1918 г. дало согласие на ввод в страну китайских войск, а в ноябре 1919 г. полностью отказалось от автономии. В 1920-21 гг. Монголию оккупировала 'Дикая дивизия' барона Р. Унгерна фон Штернберга, который установил жестокий режим военной диктатуры. Сложившийся в стране острый политический кризис перерос в вооруженное восстание и окончился приходом к власти Монгольской народно-революционной партии в июле 1921 г. 

Несмотря на то, что вел образ жизни, не соответствующий его положению и высокому титулу (нарушение обета безбрачия, пристрастие к спиртным напиткам, в частности, к шампанскому, достаточно распутный образ жизни), он вплоть до самой смерти (1924) оставался светским и духовным главой государства и, считаясь "живым божеством", был объектом поклонения со стороны всех слоев населения Монголии. 

Резиденция Джебдзун-дамба-хутухты находилась в Урге, сначала в монастыре Амур-Баясхулантухите, а с 1832 г. - в дворцово-храмовом комплексе Ногон-Орго. 

Вскоре после провозглашения Монголии народной республикой, под давлением советского режима в стране развернулась антирелигиозная компания. Монахи подвергались жестоким репрессиям, а монастыри и духовные школы закрывались. Уже к концу 30-х годов на территории Монголии остался всего один действующий монастырь. С ликвидацией высших иерархов сангхи исчез и институт хубилганов и преемственность перерожденцев, носивших титул Джебдзун-дамба-хутухта, была прервана. 

Но монгольское духовенство, иммигрировавшее в Тибет, всеми силами пыталось сохранить подорванную традицию. В 1934 г. хубилганом Таранатхи и преемником покойного Джебдзун-дамба-хутухты VIII был провозглашен четырехлетний мальчик, получивший титул Богдо-гэгэн Халха Джебдзун-дамба Римпоче IX. Но ни правительство Монгольской Народной Республики, ни правительство Китая официально так и не признали этого решения Лхасы. 

Джебдзун-дамба Римпоче IX получил образование в Гоман-дацане знаменитого монастыря Дрепунг. Его учителем и духовным наставником был Геше Тубтен Ньима, бурят по происхождению. Получив ученую степень лхарамба (доктора буддийской философии), Джебдзун-дамба Римпоче IX провел несколько лет в горах, занимаясь в затворничестве медитацией. 

В 1959 году, когда гонения на буддийское духовенство начались и в Тибете, Джебдзун-дамба Римпоче IX вместе с Далай-ламой XIV иммигрировал в Индию, где в 1991 г. состоялась официальная церемония его возведения на трон. Это произошло, когда иерарху исполнился 61 год. В настоящее время Богдо-гэгэн Халха Джебдзун-дамба Римпоче IX проживает в Дхарамсале (Индия). Начиная с 1997 г., он несколько раз посетил Россию (в основном Бурятию), где по просьбе своих многочисленных учеников проводил занятия по медитации и совершал духовные посвящения. 

По поводу законности избрания Джебдзун-дамба Римпоче IX среди буддистов Монголии, Тибета и Бурятии существуют серьезные разногласия. Правительство и буддийская сангха Монголии не признают его избрания. Официально главой буддистов Монголии продолжает считаться иерарх, имеющий титул Пандидо Хамбо-лама.

Мир Религий, 2001

http://www.religio.ru/lecsicon/02/192_print.html

----------

Pema Sonam (25.09.2009)

----------


## Galina

В Европе он был бы назван гением. В странах буддизма его называют Просветлённым. _Потомок Чингиз-хана, первый Джецун Дамба Хутухту Ундур Геген Дзанабадзар, творивший в Монголии в XVI веке, известен мировой художественной культуре как величайший скульптор всего буддийского мира, по совершенству мастерства и одухотворенности образов сравнимый с Рафаэлем. Однако при этом он был ещё и живописцем, поэтом, лингвистом, философом, издателем; наконец, он был духовным и политическим главою страны._«Дзанабадзар» было его собственным именем, а «Джебцун Дамба» – родовым; по-тибетски это слово означает «высочайший». «Хутухту» – это старомонгольское слово, современное значение которого – «реинкарнация, перевоплощённая личность». Слово «Геген» имеет то же значение. «Ундур» – эпитет со значением «великий, высокий». «Богдо» – это высший титул возведенного на трон хутухту, означающий «живой бог». Слово «дзана» происходит от санскритского термина «дхьяна», или мудрость, обретаемая в медитации. «Бадзар» – это передача термина «важдра», то есть молния. В соответствии с санскритским эквивалентом, это имя переводится как «Просветлённая мудрость» или «Мудрость, обретённая в озарении». 
Дзанабадзар родился в 1635 году. Когда ему было пять лет, он был возведён на трон как воплощение Джаван Тараната Гунданьямбо Богдо Джецун Дамбы. Для него был построен дворец, затем ставший первой столицей монгольского государства; сейчас это Улан-Батор, современная столица Монголии.
Страстно желая учиться, Ундур Геген покинул родину и в 1649 году отправился в Тибет. По дороге в Тибет Дзанабадзар посетил многие монастыри, где некогда жил Цонкапа. Когда Ундур Геген достиг Лхасы, он был удостоен аудиенции Далай-ламы Лобсан Джамцо (1617-1682) и стал его учеником. Получив титул Джебцун Дамба Хутухту, он был награждён ритуальным зонтом из жёлтого шёлка в знак его выдающегося таланта и усердия в деле распространения Учения. Затем он был представлен Панчен-Ламе Эрдени Лобсан Чойдзацану (1663-1737) в монастыре Таши-Лумпо и начал брать у него уроки.
После возвращения из Таши-Лумпо в Монголию Ундур Геген Дзанабадзар продолжил учёбу и уже тогда начал свою творческую деятельность. В 1653 году верующие, собравшись в монастыре Эрдени Дзу, решили построить особый монастырь для Ундур Гегена, где бы он мог спокойно работать. 
Читать дальше - http://buddhism2.ru/blog/arts/26.html

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Алтан-хан был правителем Кукунора, а не Халхи и Гелук не была провозглашена на том съезде религией всех монголов (потому как власть Алтан Хана не распространялась на всю Монголию, а он был всего то одним из удельных князей в Кукуноре). 
Центральная династия (Золотой род Чингисидов) вплоть до Лигден Хана Чахарского и его приемника (сподвижника) Цогт тайджы  придерживались Карма-Кагью, отойдя от Сакья и *победа Гелук была катастрофой и поражением общемонгольского дела*. 
Между прочим эта одна из причин почему* я сознательно не последователь традиции Гелук* при всем моем уважении к ней.

И Занабазар не был из рода Борджигинов, потомков Чингисхана. И именно убийство Засагт хана (который и был потомком Чингисхана), главенствующего хана Халхи Тушет Ханом (отцом Занабазара)[тушет- значит помощник, вспомогательный] спровоцировало гражданскую войну, вторжение Галдан хана Джунгарского в Халху и в итоге полный развал Монголии, отчуждении Бурятии, Внутренней Монголии и в дальнейшем Джунгарии и т.д.

Конечно же, если бы Галдан хан не вторгся в Халху со своим 300 тысячным войском, Тушет хан очистил бы Сибирь от русских казаков, он как раз приступал к выполнению этой задачи и русские казаки никогда не смогли бы продвинуться дальше Енисея, но он сам спровоцировал Галдана. Галдан неусмотрительно вторгся в Халху и понеслась гражданская война от которой потеряли только все мы сами - монголы, особенно потеряли территориально... всю её потеряли и Джунгарию (нынешний Казахстан), Бурятию (от Енисея до Амура), Внутреннюю Монголию, Кукунор, Юньнань и т.д. Осталась одна Халха... жалкие остатки монгольских земель.

Я думаю что Галдан, что Тушету были заложниками ситуации и нашей обще национальной кармы. Галдан не мог не вторгнуться, потому что он защищал центральную династию, но его военная акция в итоге всех и подвела, а знаменем их была к сожалению Гелукпа.
Вообще изучая их историю порой замечаю явное влияние сил которые мы сегодня называем Шугден Гьялпо. Ведь даже известен факт что Галдан хан однажды захватив один из монастырей Занабазара убил всех монахов и поднес их сердца своему покровителю гьялпо. Это очень печально, ведь первоначально Галдан был близким учеником Далай Ламы V и вообщсначала размолвка с Занабазаром у галдана была по причине того, что Занабазар не уважительно отозвался о Далай Ламе.
Весь этот период и массовое помешательство наших ханов явное свидетельство начало работы сил гьялпо, которые строили далеко идущие планы вплоть до нынешней ситуации на Монголо-Китае-Тибетцом ТВД. Выведение монголов из игры открывало для гьялпо большие горизонты на несколько веков, ведь их конечная цель уничтожение Дхармы в Тибете.

----------


## лесник

> *победа Гелук была катастрофой и поражением общемонгольского дела*.


Почему? В итоге ведь консолидация монголов и обретение независимости произошли под властью гелуг. Да и дело, скорее, в Лигдэн-хане и его неспособности объединить монголов, а не в гелуг.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Почему? В итоге ведь консолидация монголов и обретение независимости произошли под властью гелуг. Да и дело, скорее, в Лигдэн-хане и его неспособности объединить монголов, а не в гелуг.


я думаю такое утверждение полное ерунда в силу не знания нашей исторической ситуации в "перспективе веков", *гелук была с радостью навязана в последствии манжурами стремившимся ослабить монгольскую воинственность.* 

Кроме того, перед этим Алтан Хан пошел против центральной власти приняв гелук, а это ни что иное как сепаратизм.

А как в нашей стране (РФ) ВВП поступает с сепаратистами... на кол их и в сортире мочит. 
Вот из -за таких вот мелких князьков сепаратистов которые рвали одеяло страны на части и пала страна в огне гражданской войны.
Т.е. в те времена гелук стал ничем иным как вакхабизмом.
А Лигден пал жертвой предательства.

----------


## лесник

В 16 веке уже не было единого государства, поэтому и о сепаратизме говорить не приходится, была борьба за власть, в которой Алтан-хан оказался успешнее. А обращение к гелуг - это следование традиции времен Хубилая, апелляция к концепции "хоёр ёс" и обоснование претензий на власть таким образом - то, что нужно было Алтан-хану.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

нет, он однозначно был выскочкой и сепаратист
покуда есть центральная династия. значит есть ещё страна, а все кто против тот сепаратист и враг государства.
Те кто шли против Лигден хана. последнего Чингизида были врагами и сепаратистами. Мне как монголу виднее кто был кем и как он навредил нашей стране, нашему общему делу. Мне же лучше знать, что мне хорошо. а что плохо.

----------


## Fritz

Доржо, может всё-таки стоит в своих рассуждениях отделять Гелук от использования в политических целях иной цвет шапки?

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, давайте без политики, даже в прошедшем времени. И без обвинительных речей к уважаемым наставникам современности.

----------


## Нико

В высказываниях Дордже Дугарова прослеживаются недвусмысленные нападки на Богдо-гегена Ринпоче. Если Вы, Дордже, читали другие новости на БФ, то, наверное, знаете, что сейчас -- не самое лучшее время для здоровья Ринпоче, который уже 12 лет является одним из добрейших ваджрных наставников буддистов России, включая и традиционно буддийские регионы. Вместо того, чтобы "точить лясы", могли бы помолиться за Его здоровье, как это ежедневно делают монгольские и русские ученики в Его резиденции в Дхарамсале.  

Иначе, как сказал Его Святейшество Далай-лама на последнем учении в Дхарамсале: "Возможно, вы считаете себя умнее Нагарджуны, потому что умеете пользоваться компьютером, а во время Нагарджуны компьютеров не было"...

----------

Pema Sonam (25.09.2009), Гьялцен (25.09.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я глубоко чту и уважаю Богдо Гегена и у меня нет к нему никаких нападок... вы совершенно не поняли все то, что я написал. 
*Я писал об Алтан Хане, Лигдене, Тушет Хане и Галдан Бошокту.* И вообще это не ваши разборки и не вам судить... это наши разборки и мы как нибудь без вас обойдемся.
Тут говорят, мол... отделяй  гелук от того то и другого, что то раньше гелук не особо то отделяло политику от Дхармы! С какой стати мне сейчас его отделять, замарался (грязной политикой)... вот пусть и отвечает.

А Его Святейшеству Богдо Гегену я жедаю долгих лет и крепкого здоровья. Пусть его устремления увенчаются успехом.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> В высказываниях Дордже Дугарова прослеживаются недвусмысленные нападки на Богдо-гегена Ринпоче.


ГДЕ?????? Процитируйте мои слова?????

----------


## Нико

> Весьма примечателен факт, что нынешнего Богдо Гегена в Монголии не особо то уж и ждут. То есть, им очень хочется что бы Богдо вернулся, но в качестве монгола. Слышал такое мнение и не однократно.


Хотите цитату -- вот она... Откуда Вам знать, ждут или не ждут Его в Монголии? У меня так обратные сведения... От монголов из Монголии, а не из Бурятии. И "разборки" эти не ваши, а наши, т.к. Ринпоче -- наш Учитель.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я вообще то в Монголии долгое время жил и со многими общался и тут написано вполне нейтрально. Я лишь выразил одну из позиций которую там слышал. А как известно объективность, это когда приводишь мнение всех сторон, а не только одной - заинтересованной.
Конечно же если вы общались только с последователями Богдо Гегена, то другого и не услышали бы. И что тут обидного я об Богдо сказал... сказал то что есть, нейтрально.

И тем более... вы что монгол что бы лезти в наши политические дрязги... не вам  о них судить. Занимайтесь своими российскими разборками а в нашу кашу не лезте. Это не о Дхарме, это о политике, а история это всегда политика.
Мало ли чей он учитель, я тоже его чту его как учителя и против например выходок Дамбы Аюшеева, который не чтит Богдо Гегена.
Просто раз уж человек занимался политикой то надо иметь смелость потом за эту политику и ответ держать. Перед теми же например монголами.
Но повторяю, Богдо Геген VIII это наш герой и национальный лидер и мы вновь хотели бы видеть его таким. Вы видимо только тем и занимаетесь что вырываете мои высказывания из контекста не замечая что хорошего я об Богдо сказал!

----------


## Нико

А "грязная политика" характерна не только для Гелуг, но и для всей сансарической жизни вообще. Нужно отделять действия от деятеля, как говорит Его Святейшество Далай-лама, т.к. все омрачены, как обыватели, так и многие "священники". И побольше сострадания иметь, т.к. в себе самом все эти омрачения также можно отследить...

----------


## Нико

Вот именно, что это "только одна из позиций".

----------


## Гьялцен

> ГДЕ?????? Процитируйте мои слова?????


а их вчера Модератор удалил. Это Вы же вчера рассуждали, что БГ- ненастоящий.

----------


## Нико

> Я вообще то в Монголии долгое время жил и со многими общался и тут написано вполне нейтрально. Я лишь выразил одну из позиций которую там слышал. А как известно объективность, это когда приводишь мнение всех сторон, а не только одной - заинтересованной.
> Конечно же если вы общались только с последователями Богдо Гегена, то другого и не услышали бы.
> 
> И тем более... вы что монгол что бы лезти в наши политические дрязги... не вам  о них судить. Занимайтесь своими российскими разборками а в нашу кашу не лезте. Это не о Дхарме, это о политике, а история это всегда политика.


О, это что, "панмонголизм"?

----------

Гьялцен (25.09.2009)

----------


## лесник

> Хотите цитату -- вот она... Откуда Вам знать, ждут или не ждут Его в Монголии? У меня так обратные сведения... От монголов из Монголии, а не из Бурятии. И "разборки" эти не ваши, а наши, т.к. Ринпоче -- наш Учитель.


Если говорить о позиции монгольских властей и отчасти монгольской сангхи, то здесь Доржо прав, такое отношение действительно присутствует.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (25.09.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

вот Лесник прав... я об этом и говорю

----------


## Нико

> Если говорить о позиции монгольских властей и отчасти монгольской сангхи, то здесь Доржо прав, такое отношение действительно присутствует.


Может, у властей и присутствует, однако, когда Ринпоче был единственный раз в Монголии в 99 году, народ бросался под его машину, и не давали проехать, пока Он не даст благословения. Реальные факты.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А о том что я панмонголист - ну известное дело, я никогда своих взглядов не скрывал.
И о политике я не просто так говорю, а как участник этого политического пространства, как один из лидеров бурят-монгольской молодежной оппозиции. Это моя политическая программа и у меня много сторонников. Конечно же мы пока не стоим на позициях радикализма, но вот все же придерживаемся более крайних взглядов чем все бурятские национальные политики до меня и не зря в 2006 году по соц опросам в Бурятии я стал самым популярным национальным политиком.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Может, у властей и присутствует, однако, когда Ринпоче был единственный раз в Монголии в 99 году, народ бросался под его машину, и не давали проехать, пока Он не даст благословения. Реальные факты.


Я рад что так было, но вы все же за весь наш народ то не говорите. тем паче вы не его представитель и не ведаете чаяний нашего народа.

----------


## Нико

> А о том что я панмонголист - ну известное дело, я никогда своих взглядов не скрывал.
> И о политике я не просто так говорю, а как участник этого политического пространства, как один из лидеров бурят-монгольской молодежной оппозиции. Это моя политическая программа и у меня много сторонников. Конечно же мы пока не стоим на позициях радикализма, но вот все же придерживаемся более крайних взглядов чем все бурятские национальные политики до меня и не зря в 2006 году по соц опросам в Бурятии я стал самым популярным национальным политиком.


Я рада за Вашу политическую карьеру! А тогда причём здесь Дхарма? Если Вы - буддист, то, наверное, надо искать скорее точки соприкосновения с другими, чем делить их на "русских" и "монголов".

----------

Galina (25.09.2009), Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Я рад что так было, но вы все же за весь наш народ то не говорите. тем паче вы не его представитель и не ведаете чаяний нашего народа.


Конечно, откуда мне "ведать чаяния"... Я просто служу Ринпоче, как могу, и, если кому-то Ринпоче неугоден -- это их дело. У Его Святейшества Далай-ламы тоже много недоброжелателей. Просто мне казалось, что буддизм вне этнических и других рамок. Если Вы считаете по-другому -- Вам решать.

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А кто сказал что я против русских??? Если бы я был против русских я бы сюда даже и не ходил.
И ещё раз... есть политика и есть национализм. Вот я за политику, но против всяких там национализмов.
Пан монголизм это не националистическое политическое учение, оно глубоко против проявлений всякой этнической неприязни.

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Нико

> А кто сказал что я против русских??? Если бы я был против русских я бы сюда даже и не ходил.
> И ещё раз... есть политика и есть национализм. Вот я за политику, но против всяких там национализмов.
> Пан монголизм это не националистическое политическое учение, оно глубоко против проявлений всякой этнической неприязни.


Искренне надеюсь!!!

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

эх ладно, закругляюсь про политику... а то Модератор сердится
и если я оскорбил чьи-то чувства прошу меня простить... я как истинный монгол бываю иногда крут и резок

----------


## Нико

Ок... А традицию Другпа Кагью я очень ценю, так что что-то общее у нас всё-таки есть, если Вы не против, хмм...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Нет я только за... ну может это конечно же мои личные омрачения, что я немного осуждаю роль гелук в истории монгольских народов. Хотя с другой стороны не стань мы чуточку по мягче может и искончались бы в бесконечных войнах. В этом наверное сострадание Далай Ламы и Богдо Гегена, что мы не кончились от излишней воинственности... такой как у меня.

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ведь это же нельзя так как я - чуть чего сразу за саблю хвататься и бежать в атаку.

----------


## Нико

Если хорошенько подумать, то атаковать-то нечего  :Smilie:

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Нет я только за... ну может это конечно же мои личные омрачения, что я немного осуждаю роль гелук в истории монгольских народов. Хотя с другой стороны не стань мы чуточку по мягче может и искончались бы в бесконечных войнах. В этом наверное сострадание Далай Ламы и Богдо Гегена, что мы не кончились от излишней воинственности... такой как у меня.


Дордже, подскажите пожалуйста раз Вы "в теме". Вот Дамба Аюшев сказал, что бурятский буддизм "самодостаточный" или как то так.
Говорит ли это о том что БТСР стоит вне любой из  4х традиций тибетского буддизма. То есть БТСР не гелук , не кагью ...
А как бы уже сама по себе...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А это он сказал уже от полной своей дурости... увы как ни жаль.
И к БТСР я не имею прямого отношения кроме как там народ знаю, за них ничего говорить не буду, пусть сами о себе расскажут.

----------

